# Feel desperate....



## Volnistik (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh... me again. It's been 1 week since we brought our english budgie home. Girl, about 3-4 month old . I started slowly introducing my hand into the cage. She was fine with it as long as i move slowly. Fed her from the hand inside the cage each morning. She wouldn't jump by herself but if i kind of press my finger she would perch on a hand . Yesterday i took her out of the cage , she flew a bit , landed safely and i offered her to sit on my shoulder. She was accepting it without any excitement, just was quite. Today same thing. She will not jump on my finger, resisting a lot , even if she is about to fall if i push against her tummy. Gigi is always quite. She doesn't chirp, doesn't play in a cage , just kind of sits there, eats ok, preening featgers. 
I'm so worried. Did i move to quick? What did i do wrong?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm new to this as well, but I would suggest taking a step back. Go back to feeding treats through the bars and getting her completely comfortable with your hand. Then when you try to ask her to step up, encourage her! Hold a treat where the only way she can get it is by stepping up onto your hand. Don't push into her- this may make her not as willing to step up the next time. As for the quietness, that may be her personality and it may be nerves, just wait and see. It's only been a week!


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

You probably moved faster than she was really comfortable with. Sit back and enjoy her! Spend more time chit chatting with her and just observing her! If she resists something, don't push it. There's no hurry here.


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Take your time. It will make taming a more enjoyable experience for both you and your budgie. Read the taming and bonding articles: Taming and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums
They helped me a lot.
Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Generally, it is recommended you wait a minimum of two weeks prior to moving to the stage where you attempt to teach your budgie to step up.

When a budgie first moves into a new environment, it needs time to acclimate and settle into the new surroundings.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
Sometimes you will end up going one step forward and two steps back -- this is normal and should not be a cause for you to feel desperate. 

To bond with your budgie, you need to build her trust in you.
She will have to learn over time that you will not hurt her, grab her and try to force her to allow you to hold her.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch her. 
Let her get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming her.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace.
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with her.

It is important to enjoy the journey of helping her learn to trust rather than trying to rush to accomplish a particular goal.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Volnistik (Mar 28, 2017)

3 weeks past since we got our baby girl and not much changed. She is still super quite. She almost like too shy to chirp. I heard her a few times chirping ( very softly) but it lasted a few min and then silence again. Ehen she wants to go flying she will clearly asking be flapping wings and screeching loudly . I encourage that and let her out by offering to jump on my finger first. Works well. But other then that , she is very calm and can sit on her play stand and not to move at all , just watch . Even if she trying to play with toys in a cage , she does it silently . I had american parakeets before and never had situations like that . Is it because she is English budgie? Female? Super laid back of her type? Or all together?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some budgies are simply very quiet.

My English girls are both extremely quiet most of the time but will occasionally decide to vocalize - especially if they particularly like a song that comes on the Music Channel. 

Have you been playing music for her?*


----------



## Volnistik (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes, tried the music . She seems to like Katy Perry  would chirp a bit. Overall very passive .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I wouldn't be concerned about it in the least. *


----------



## Volnistik (Mar 28, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *I wouldn't be concerned about it in the least. *


Thank you  
In case if that is her personality and she won't be that playful adventurous budgie I was hoping for , should I get her a friend? In that case which type would you advise on : american or english ? I would get a boy ( aware of them would try to mate and read prevention section) . Would a playful american parakeet "wake" her up a bit ?


----------



## kelsgrv (Mar 7, 2017)

My budgie Lime was the same way when I first got him. He didn't want to play with toys and never chirped. Now it's a month later and he loves his toys, out of cage time, and is almost constantly chirping! Some just take a longer time to warm up to their new home


----------



## Volnistik (Mar 28, 2017)

kelsgrv said:


> My budgie Lime was the same way when I first got him. He didn't want to play with toys and never chirped. Now it's a month later and he loves his toys, out of cage time, and is almost constantly chirping! Some just take a longer time to warm up to their new home


Thank you ! That makes me feel better!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Just like peopole, every budgie is unique and you cannot expect one budgie to behave as another does.

Even getting a friend for your girl (what is her name?) is no guarantee that will change her personality.

My boys are very rambunctious while my girls are not (all are English Budgies) Even when the girls were living with the boys it made no difference in my girls 'personalities.*


----------



## Volnistik (Mar 28, 2017)

*update*

Just wanted to give a quick update on Gigi. It's been a month and we had some progress. She is definitely more active , still a quite chirper  not very curious unfortunately, at least for now. 
She likes to come out of the cage once /twice a day, makes a circle flight around the room and back in the cage. Working on taming still: she would eat from the hand ( I give her sprouts from hand in the morning usually, then seed mix) , she would step up , but not always . She accepts kisses ( at least she doesn't bite , seems like she doesn't mind my lips touching her beak ) . 
And she even allowed me to do a few cheek scratches ( she turned her head and fluffed up) . The wait was worth it. 
What do you say guys? Not bad for a month of working with my stubborn girl ?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

What a great update ! Good job on your part! Gigi really sounds like a nice bird. My English girl is sweet and demure, while my male is super active and playful. My female is also much quieter. She's so cute, I love her charm . 

Please keep us updated with pics of Gigi too .


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

That's great news!
Well done to both of you
:whoo::2thumbs: :clap: :congrats:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is exceptional progress for only one month's time!
Congratulations on the accomplishments :congrats:*


----------



## rowlf (Feb 11, 2017)

My budgie did not not make much noise until after three months. Of course he was very young when we got him, and it is normal for them to be super quiet when they are very young. These days it's unusual to find Basil quiet...he's been making R2-D2 sounds all day. Just be patient, on both the sound and the taming. I've had Basil for almost 4 months and he still does not want to have my hand near him. Take it slow...these are wonderful creatures that will bring a smile to your face no matter whether they step up on your finger or not. 

Cheers


----------



## Volnistik (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you guys. We are kind of stuck on that stage now, not moving any further , still having trust issues. We'll keep working. Also , i am creating a new thread regarding advise on getting a second parakeet. Please check out the thread


----------

